# lake jackson 2 cooler guitar players!



## derekforeal (Aug 5, 2010)

any one on here near lake jackson wanna play some guitars and give some pointers once in a while?


----------



## ross6446 (Aug 23, 2012)

I play guitar , live in Brazoria. Im not really one to give pointers though. Been playing for a little over 4 yrs now. Mostly play originals but some covers. I also play drums , and a little bass. What kinda music do you play?


----------



## derekforeal (Aug 5, 2010)

still learning really... just lookin for some local pickers to learn from... drink some cold ones... or go fishin


----------



## ross6446 (Aug 23, 2012)

most seasoned musicians ive talked to say they are still learning too. And always will be. Thats whats great about music. Endless combinations and possibilitys. Anyways, what kind of music are you playing or interested in playing? I mostly play acoustic stuff but I plug in when I can get 3 or more people together. Im no expert but Im down to jam with anybody old ,young , experienced , or beginner. Its hard to get people together to jam in our area. We just dont have a good music scene in Brazoria county and its difficult to meet other musicians. If you do meet them , its hard to find any that have the same musical interest , or have schedules that line up. So , im down to jam with anybody when ever the opportunity comes up. If you wanna jam , let me know....


----------

